# Anyone have a 26" pink bike they're not particularly attached to?



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2012)

Nick's girlfriend will *allow* him to get a bike for her so she can ride vintage- as long as it's pink!
Would like a middleweight Schwinn but will consider anything vintage- don't need anything rare or expensive tho'. 
Was thinking about redoing one, but we'll see what's out there.
 ...oh boy this should be good 

Send PM or email with pics and price. 
nickinator1@gmail.com

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 3, 2012)

....Allow?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Have Nick call me I can save him a lot of grief! You remember the tall blonde that was with me at Memory Lane earlier this year? She got kinda upset that I bought another Vette and thought the bike thing was out of control--she's gone but I still got the toys--oh yea she's been replaced with someone a little more understanding! V/r Shawn


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL@Shawn!  Got a good giggle out of your response.  There's tolerating your hobby and then there is trying to change your habits.  That's where the line in the sand gets drawn!

Joe



Freqman1 said:


> Have Nick call me I can save him a lot of grief! You remember the tall blonde that was with me at Memory Lane earlier this year? She got kinda upset that I bought another Vette and thought the bike thing was out of control--she's gone but I still got the toys--oh yea she's been replaced with someone a little more understanding! V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Dec 3, 2012)

My girlfriend has been very understanding towards my hobby.. for young'ns we both have classic tastes. She's got a '60 Tornado that she loves. They had those Rose colored Schwinn Debutantes which would be perfect. Or a Starlet could have come in pink, I believe.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Have Nick call me I can save him a lot of grief! You remember the tall blonde that was with me at Memory Lane earlier this year? She got kinda upset that I bought another Vette and thought the bike thing was out of control--she's gone but I still got the toys--oh yea she's been replaced with someone a little more understanding! V/r Shawn




Oh yeah... I remember you were debating whether to buy our Monark 5 Bar, and she was like " oh just get it, you know you want it!"
I thought that was pretty funny, thought she must know you pretty well 

Darcie


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2012)

*Electra*

I know its not true classic yet but check out the Electra Coaster or Hawaii.They have a real classic look and ride like a dream. The frame geometry is perfect for ladies and made from super lightweight aluminum. I just got the girlfriend the single speed Hawaii for her Birthday and she loves it.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I know its not true classic yet but check out the Electra Coaster or Hawaii.They have a real classic look and ride like a dream. The frame geometry is perfect for ladies and made from super lightweight aluminum. I just got the girlfriend the single speed Hawaii for her Birthday and she loves it.





Thanks- Schwinn has a new retro looking pink one too, but we gotta to have vintage!


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 3, 2012)

*Back on track*



Nickinator said:


> Nick's girlfriend will *allow* him to get a bike for her so she can ride vintage- as long as it's pink!
> Would like a middleweight Schwinn but will consider anything vintage- don't need anything rare or expensive tho'.
> Was thinking about redoing one, but we'll see what's out there.
> ...oh boy this should be good
> ...






Here's a couple I found by searching http://www.searchalljunk.com/

I have a rose / white '63 Schwinn Fiesta.  Knowing that it was rose (pink?) I used it to narrow my search.  Typing in 'pink vintage bike' gets you way too many hits on 20" banana seat bikes; probably not what Nick's girlfriend is thinking of. 

http://shoals.craigslist.org/bik/3386514326.html

http://topeka.craigslist.org/bik/3370663081.html

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/3445762289.html

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/3400317315.html

Good luck

Ed


----------



## jpromo (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, the great thing about vintage is that their value will hold up if it's sold a year or ten down the road. So there's no risk in putting down a few bucks for a nice bike. There are so many modern-retro bikes that sit on craigslist around here for 50$.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the links- the one in Milwaukee isn't too bad.


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 3, 2012)

*pink bike*

sorry it is not for sale my wife would kill me.......    but it is a good motavator to keep looking and the color matches marko's outfit from a colson post he had a picture in a few days ago


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 3, 2012)

This is probably not what you had in mind...  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159833043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 4, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> This is probably not what you had in mind...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159833043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Yeah that's really cute, like Brownster69's Starlet, but way too much $. And too bad someone touched up the pink with a darker color.
We'll probably have better luck, condition and price-wise, with a middleweight. Schwinn made a bunch of pink bikes in the late 50's and 60's- Hollywood, Fiesta, Debutante etc. 
The search continues...

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## jkent (Dec 5, 2012)

*Really clean!*

I know the price is high but it is a really clean bike. It also has the twin lights on the front. This is not my bike but I have seen this bike in person. http://huntsville.craigslist.org/bik/3377020427.html


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2012)

jkent said:


> I know the price is high but it is a really clean bike. It also has the twin lights on the front. This is not my bike but I have seen this bike in person. http://huntsville.craigslist.org/bik/3377020427.html




That is a pretty bike! would be PERFECT if it were closer and cheaper, that price is really high, I'd be thinking $200 max. Thx for the lead tho'.


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 6, 2012)

*pink schwinn*

believe it or not one sold this year on ebay that was same condition as that one but all complete with no touch ups and it went for over 500.00 so i think i am doing pretty good with the one i posted showing a pic of my wifes 56 on this thread....


----------



## jkent (Dec 6, 2012)

*Really $200 MAX?*

I've seen just the dual light setup sell for $150. here is one that SOLD on ebay for $350 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pan...056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d6a8560


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 6, 2012)

I would just go prewar (no pink options) and buy her a pink helmet and maybe accessorize with a pink seat, maybe a basket.
Otherwise, you gotta go Schwinn.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

Would you like it if your girlfriend only spent $200 on a bike for you? Can't hardly even buy a boys bike for that....


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2012)

jkent said:


> I've seen just the dual light setup sell for $150. here is one that SOLD on ebay for $350 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pan...056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d6a8560




Yeah that's why I said we'd likely go for a Middleweight. Nick has only been dating her umm...2 months now, so no big $$$ expensive bike YET.

Darcie


----------



## Greg M (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah.  Nothing says "commitment" like a Schwinn.


----------



## MBP (Dec 7, 2012)

*Schwinn Fiesta Bicycle ?*

Not sure if you already saw this listing, but here's one near Waite Park.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/clt/3414072098.html

Here's another one, a little more reasonable, but not as old - in Plymouth.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/3437696311.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2012)

*The White/Pink Is A Fair Deal*



MBP said:


> Not sure if you already saw this listing, but here's one near Waite Park.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/clt/3414072098.html
> 
> Here's another one, a little more reasonable, but not as old - in Plymouth.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/3437696311.html




It looks to have been taken care of and complete.I have the same with nicer paint and wouldnt let it go for $200.00.I think the basket is a plus and pink badges are easily to get


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2012)

MBP said:


> Not sure if you already saw this listing, but here's one near Waite Park.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/clt/3414072098.html
> 
> Here's another one, a little more reasonable, but not as old - in Plymouth.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/3437696311.html




Thanks- didn't see that Fiesta, that's exactly what we're looking for! Only about an hour away


----------



## MBP (Dec 7, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks- didn't see that Fiesta, that's exactly what we're looking for! Only about an hour away




You're more than welcome.  Was hoping you'd like that one!  Heck... I wanted it just for the pink fender light.    But...truth be told, I've got enough struggles finding time to enjoy the bikes I already have.    

Hope she likes it.  

PS)  If this budding romance doesn't work, let me know if you guys keep the bike!  (just kidding...  kinda)


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2012)

*Mission Accomplished!*

Thanks for all the tips and links everyone, and MBP we did go out and pick up the Fiesta, got it for $100. Yep, that's a good ole' Minnesota price- that's what I'm talkin about!!


----------



## MBP (Dec 7, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks for all the tips and links everyone, and MBP we did go out and pick up the Fiesta, got it for $100. Yep, that's a good ole' Minnesota price- that's what I'm talkin about!!




$100 - That's awesome!  So happy you got it!   

Sure wish my trek was only an hour away.  Heading up to northern MN tomorrow to pick up a 50s Roadmaster frankenbike and a crusty shockmaster fork. Sure hope we can make it back before the snow starts.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 8, 2012)

*bikes*

If you get anywhere close to Ottertail on your road trip you could stop in and see my pile of bikes and parts. Might find something you need or want.


----------



## MBP (Dec 8, 2012)

Gordon said:


> If you get anywhere close to Ottertail on your road trip you could stop in and see my pile of bikes and parts. Might find something you need or want.




Hi Gordon - 

Just got back - missed Ottertail, but might make another trip within the next few weeks. Checking out a "pile of bikes and parts"  sounds like fun to me!   I'll PM you a few days ahead of time.

Thanks.

MBP


----------

